# Updated design standards for 2018 PE exam....



## PowerStroke79_PE (Nov 5, 2017)

NCEES has updated standards to all but WR PE exam, with Civil Structural coming November 10th. 

So this means rearranging of topics right? Not that references will be updated?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 5, 2017)

My guess it is a lot of codes and standards.  Maybe some topic changes.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Nov 9, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> My guess it is a lot of codes and standards.  Maybe some topic changes.


So officially the references have been updated. ACI 318-14, NDS 2015, IBC 2015. And AASHTO had been updated this last time around to 7th edition. Im only missing NDS 2015.  I dont see any changes in the syllabus.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 9, 2017)

https://ncees.org/engineering/pe/civil/


----------



## cuatona1 (Nov 13, 2017)

For Construction looks like they took out the NDS but added : ACI MNL-15 Field Reference Manual, 2016


----------

